# Food Questions??



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I have a dog food question. May sound weird but here goes.....

The reason I feed the dog food that I do is because my vet recommended it and what I like about it most is that it promotes small, well formed, and virtually odorless poo. I have seen on dog food advisor that it is not a highly rated one. Just three stars. My question is does the four and five star foods cause smelly poos? We just got over a bout of loose puppy stools with Luna and she is doing well now on what she is on.

But I wonder if the eye stains and discoloration on Brandie is caused by her dog food. Maybe allergies causing Brandie to look that way. She went thru a spell where she liked her legs a lot and then her hair turned pink almost.

Suggestions and Helpful Hints appreciated

BeBe


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If your dog is doing well on a vet approved food and enjoys it, I would stick with it. I have wasted a lot of money on highly rated dog food that Buck won't touch. Eventually, I cycled back to my breeder's choice of grain free kibble, which isn't listed on Petfood Advisor. Can't comment on the tear stain issue.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a feeling that I know what your dog is eating. I would recommend going grain free or raw. Either of those changes should help with the tear stains. 

Dogs shouldn't be eating a wheat and corn based diet. These ingredients work for some people, which is fine. But the amount of grain should not exceed the amount of protein. 

If your dog is eating what I think it's eating, the corn and wheat are probably upsetting her insides, contributing to the tear staining. 

I would keep her on a high quality, grain free food and perhaps add a probiotic. 

Just a side note: Some vets push this food because the only nutrition classes they have to take are sponsored by this food company, and they get more money if you buy it from their office.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Dogfoodadvisor is a nice website and all, very well intentioned, I believe, but it's VERY errant in its use of star ratings! They do NOT take in account mineral percentages. Some of the 5 star rated foods are very high in phosphorus and calcium, indicating a meat meal that is high in bone content- the food companies then charge you a premium price for a mediocre food. Next issue with the high phosphorus, is, in dogs prone to kidney issues, high phosphorus can cause kidney problems. Most healthy dogs can handle it but dogs prone can be pushed over the edge. Then you can also open yourself up to things like bladder stones (happened to me feeding welless core, Nature's Logic, etc). 

I stick to plain old Fromm Gold. Never had a problem with it, dogs are doing super well, even with the grains, even my sensitive bichon who has had yeasty skin and terrible tear stains on other "5 star" foods. 

Don't get hung up on the stars and don't take everything as the complete truth on DFA. 
Listen to your dog, see how she's doing and go from there. 

HTH.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the advice yall! I don't mind saying I have fed Science Diet for many, many years with no problem. I know some people hate it and some love it. I have had people tell me how horrible it is. I am just now researching dog foods. I never had thought much about using a "grain free" or meat based food until now. 
I had a lady at Tractor Supply (employee) tell me today that she "hated" Science Diet. That it was junk. She feed her Boston Terrier, TOTW and then switched him to Tractor Supply Brand (called Nature something I believe) she said ingredients were almost the same and it cost a lot less. Since they sell all the foods that she and I talked about, I know she had no ulterior motive, just her opinion.

The bottom line is, not everybody likes the same thing. As far as taste goes, my poodles have always loved the taste of their Science Diet. I have used this for almost 30 yrs. And we have always had Happy, Healthy, little Poodles. So I guess for me "If it aint broke. Don't fix it." ????? 

I would like to get rid of Brandies ugly eye stains though. Have used Angel Eyes but not sure if it really helped or not.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I read somewhere (I'm old and can't remember where now lol) that apple cider vinegar helps with tear stains. I am guessing you add it to the food. 

I cheat, I have mostly black dogs so any stains don't show. lol Although, I am sure if MuffinMan were lighter colored, his would stain since he always has runny eyes


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

For the tear stains, the cause for each dog is different. Misha has had her eyes checked by 3 different vets. I have tried, Apple Cider Vinegar, Angel Eyes, Eye Envy, Tidy Tears, Burts Bees tear stain remover, coconut oil (both in the food and on the stains), Crystal eyes, cornstarch, baby wipes. I have tried food without grain, without beet pulp, without potatoes, without chicken, with probiotics. I have tried giving separate probiotics. I have tried yogurt. I have tried distilled water, bottled water. I'm sure there is a lot I am forgetting. 

What does work for Misha is taking a Qtip and twice a day I carefully apply peroxide and while it is still wet, I add Milk of Magnesia (very carefully). I leave it for a few hours or over night. It doesn't totally get rid of them but it lightens them quite a bit. I also use the Eye Envy powder in between to absorb moisture.

If you find something else that works let me know! lol


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Thank you I will!


Your Misha is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------

